# Lang 60 Deluxe



## 3montes (Jun 30, 2012)

Found a used Lang 60 Deluxe (with the 3 rack vertical warmer) in my area at a very good price. It was used once and then stored in a garage and never used or moved since so you could say it is basically a new unit.

It is a 2007 model which is when Ben was still using propane tanks. Does anyone know the thickness of the steel used on one of these?.

I have a very nice custom built conventional flow 20X48 stick burner now but it is a patio version and not trailer mounted. I'm getting more and more requests to cook at different locations and need something trailer mounted.

My patio version utilizes tuning plates which I really like because of the versatility you get with heat distribution.

I have never used a reverse flow and truthfully always kind of thought it was a bit gimmicky. I know folks swear by them.

Wouls like to hear from you reverse flow folks and what any little quirks there are to using these. I just love my convential flow/tuning plate set up I'm reluctant to switch horses even though I can get a great deal on this Lang!

Talk me in or out of this...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey stranger. Good to see you back. 

Well I am in the process of building my RF. But I have use a RF at the N Fl Gathering. I took my rub with me and made ribs on the RF the same way I did on my GOSM and they were by far the best ribs I have ever had. Nice even consistent heat. 

As for the thickness it is either 3/16" of 1/4". 

If the price is right I would say do it in a heart beat. I doubt you will be disappointed.

Im sure more stick burners will be by to chime in.


----------



## 3montes (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Brian yes it's been many smokes ago since I have posted thanks for your reply.

I'm not so worried about the rf being a good design and I'm sure I can adjust to it it's just that I like being able to run my smoker at 325 on one end and 225 on the other.

If that Lang is 3/16 I will pass on it. I need that 1/4" steel to maintain the heat up here in cold temps.

Maybe the only way to find out is to call Lang and ask them. I can get this Lang at about half the price of new and it is for all practical purposes it is as new as it was in 2007.

And it is local so thats a added bonus.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2012)

If it is 3/16" you can always add a welding blanket around it to insulate if your concerned about the heat.


----------



## 3montes (Jun 30, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> If it is 3/16" you can always add a welding blanket around it to insulate if your concerned about the heat.


Yeah I thought of that but I don't want a smoker that needs a blankie to work
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  especially for that kind of cash. My 1/4" rolled steel is just fantastic. I have had it snow and downpour rain on .that thing during a cook and it is no problem just shrugs it off and keeps the heat. I know what I have in that smoker and I know it works so I'm a bit hesitant to get too far away from the things I like about that cooker.

I went back to the guys that built the one I have but they only have about one foot in the business anymore and are looking at a year plus before they can get to any new work if at all.

I have thought about modifying mine and trailer mounting it but it needs to be a bit bigger.

The Lang seems to fit the bill but I'm having a hard time convincing myself its what I want.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2012)

I def understand what you are saying about the blanket but I really don't thing 3/16vs1/4 will hurt you much. I can hold nice steady temps with my gosm while its snowing and you know the walls of that aren't that thick. 

I know Pineywoods and dutch have older Langs and if its like piney's then im sure its 1/4". 


Good luck with it buddy. Can't wait to see what you decide.


----------



## 3montes (Jun 30, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> I def understand what you are saying about the blanket but I really don't thing 3/16vs1/4 will hurt you much. I can hold nice steady temps with my gosm while its snowing and you know the walls of that aren't that thick.
> I know Pineywoods and dutch have older Langs and if its like piney's then im sure its 1/4".
> Good luck with it buddy. Can't wait to see what you decide.


It snows in California??? Are you in the mountains?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 30, 2012)

yeah I am about a hour from Lake Tahoe in the Sierra Nevada Mountains. About 5000'


----------



## 3montes (Jun 30, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> yeah I am about a hour from Lake Tahoe in the Sierra Nevada Mountains. About 5000'


Nice! Sounds like I need to visit!! But I don't think you get the snow we do off the big lake they call Gitchee Gumee!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 30, 2012)

You can raise and lower the tongue of the trailer to change smoker temps from end to end. I've used several different trailer mounted rigs and I like the reverse flow the best. I own a Lang and they are great smokers


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 1, 2012)

3montes said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah I am about a hour from Lake Tahoe in the Sierra Nevada Mountains. About 5000'
> ...



We have had 10-20 feet a year before


----------



## 3montes (Jul 1, 2012)

Pineywoods said:


> You can raise and lower the tongue of the trailer to change smoker temps from end to end. I've used several different trailer mounted rigs and I like the reverse flow the best. I own a Lang and they are great smokers


How old and what model is your Lang Piney? Is it the propane tank version and do you happen to know the thickness of the steel?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't know the exact age of mine it's an older model 84 using the propane tank and is 1/4"


----------



## 3montes (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I decided to pass on this smoker for various reasons mainly after a little research I discovered this smoker sold new for around $2700 back in 07.Shes asking $2500, wouldn't be interested in paying that much.The new Langs are so much better than these recycled propane tanks that I would just sooner go new if I'm going to drop a couple grand.The search continues....


----------



## prncinghrse (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine is a 2010 Lang 60.  I mounted a second thermometer in the smoke chamber towards the fire box side.  It is consistently 25 degrees warmer than the other thermo.  I usually rotate the meat once during the cook time.

Good luck with it.  I love mine.


----------

